# Uber’s rental Car Program Toronto



## Michael Hall (Sep 21, 2018)

I’m doing Uber Eats at the moment, I was wondering if anyone in Toronto Ontario has tried to use the Uber Rental car program and what do they require to rent there car, maintance done by them? What else do I need to know? Costs?

Thanks


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

You should make enough to cover the rental cost and have a ‘few’ dollars at the end of the week, have not heard of a report any different if you have success please post here, thanks


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Michael Hall said:


> I'm doing Uber Eats at the moment


Ah! So you're the one!


----------



## Michael Hall (Sep 21, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Ah! So you're the one!


I'm the one what? Lol


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

The one sucker doing Uber Eats.


----------



## Michael Hall (Sep 21, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> The one sucker doing Uber Eats.


Well if I had a better car and better credit I would be getting a car to do Uber and make more money.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Michael Hall said:


> Well if I had a better car and better credit I would be getting a car to do Uber and make more money.


I hate to destroy your dream, but focusing on a career as an UberEats driver is sure-fire failure for wanting to obtain a _"better car and better credit."_


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Why don’t you get a medical courier gig, sure you could use a company vehicle and will have benefits. Doing anything Uber is not going to get you anywhere


----------

